# i'm new here let me in



## Guersorce (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello 
i'm new here let me in 
Bye


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

you are in. welcome aboard


----------



## coco33 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi there, glad you could join us.


----------



## szeret (Aug 7, 2007)

aww welcome


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

Guersorce said:


> Hello
> i'm new here let me in
> Bye


You came in but only made one post, that's odd.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh hi there. Come right in, we have cookies.


----------

